# my new truck!



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't wait to stock it up. This one was the most fuel efficient. Any tips on stock. I'm making the shelves out of 3/4" ply.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't believe you...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok I don't believe you.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

are you gonna have a office in the back of that semi too??

dont believe you either.... 14 foot is the max for me


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dammn you guys got me just messing around. It would be a sweet ride though.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol!! Thats insane.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Be sure and stock it with lots of toilet paper cause you full of chit


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Our liner truck is 24 ft. Box. Hate parking that thing in the city.


----------

